# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker v..1320 Huawei Honor 8, V8, Note 8, Y3II LUA-Uxx FRP,boot & more inside

## mohamed73

*Added:*  *Huawei G9 Lite* (VNS-AL00) *FRP* unlock, read bootloader code *Huawei Honor 5A* (CAM-AL00, CAM-CL00) *FRP* unlock, read bootloader code *Huawei Honor 5A* (CAM-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor 5C* (NEM-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor 7 Lite* (NEM-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor 8* (FRD-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor Note 8 Premium* (EDI-AL10) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor Note 8 Standard* (EDI-DL00) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor V8 Premium* (KNT-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei Honor V8 Standard* (KNT-xxx)*FRP* unlock, read unlock and bootloader codes *Huawei MediaPad M2 7.0* (PLE-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read bootloader code *Huawei Y3II (LUA-U02,LUA-U03,LUA-U22,LUA-U23) FRP unlock* *Huawei Y6II* (CAM-xxx) *FRP* unlock, read bootloader code, unlock, read unlock codes *Huawei F111* unlock  *WARNING !!!*
FROM SEP 1-st., no more free DC-Unlocker test for Infinity, Vygis or other dongle users.
If you still have free test credits, please use before this date.  *DC-Unlocker team*

----------

